# Macromedia Dreamweaver Certification



## adamdillon (Apr 12, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone out there has a marcomedia dreamweaver certification. I want this so it will look good to potential customers. I am going to take one of their 3 day classes in 2 weeks and after that i wanted to take the test. Has anyone out there taken the test? Also there are certifications in flash 8 and I think fireworks as well. Any information would be great. Thanks ahead.


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

Theres a Flash MX 2004 exam at www.brainbench.com which is free until May 1st


----------

